# His and hers white Schwinns



## Tim s (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice crisp day here in Maryland for a couple of middleweights. Tim


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice!! I was wondering how you and your wife were doing! The bikes look great!


----------



## Tim s (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks, all good here we have a lot to be thankful for including this hobby. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Dec 27, 2021)

Tim s said:


> Thanks, all good here we have a lot to be thankful for including this hobby. Tim


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 27, 2021)

Super clean rides 😎👍


----------

